# Pg 710 FP wird nicht erkannt



## Poetter (16 Januar 2007)

Hallo
Ich habe ein PG710 mit einer FP von Tosiba Typ HDD2212 .Kann mir einer sagen was ich im BIOS einstellen muß damit sie erkannt wird ?


----------



## Question_mark (16 Januar 2007)

*Festplatten_ID für PG710*

Hallo,



			
				Poetter schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir einer sagen was ich im BIOS einstellen muß damit sie erkannt wird ?



Nein , nicht wirklich...
Soweit ich mich erinnere, kann man den Begriff "Automatisch" bei dem PG 710 nicht im BIOS einstellen. Da hilft unter Umständen die Suche auf der Homepage vom Hersteller Toshiba, um aufgrund der technischen Informationen zur Partitionsgrösse, Clustergrösse etc. die richtige Einstellung zu ermitteln. Also auf zur Toshiba-Homepage, mehr fällt mir dazu im Moment nicht ein. Wenn die Festplatte die originale HD des PG710 ist und nicht nachträglich reingebastelt wurde, kann dir mit Sicherheit auch der Siemens A&D Support helfen.
Vielleicht hat jemand hier im Forum ein PG710 mit dieser HD, das würde Dir dann schon weiterhelfen. Ansonsten Selbsthilfe bei Toshiba oder Siemens.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## guidoz (22 Juni 2007)

Poetter schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe ein PG710 mit einer FP von Tosiba Typ HDD2212 .Kann mir einer sagen was ich im BIOS einstellen muß damit sie erkannt wird ?



Hallo,
folgende Daten findet man bei Toshiba dazu:

http://sdd.toshiba.com/
Model # MK1122FC
HDD # HDD2212
MV/MT/MP # -
Form Factor 17.0mm
Interface IDE
Logical Hds 5
Logical Cyls 988
Data Hds 988
Disks (Platter) 1
Capacity 43MB

Gruesse
Guido.


----------



## Question_mark (23 Juni 2007)

*Wiederbelebung eines Freds*

Hallo,



			
				guidoz schrieb:
			
		

> folgende Daten findet man bei Toshiba dazu:



Schön, dass so ein schon lange toter Fred mal wieder nach oben gespült wird...
Auch diese Informationen werden dem TE nicht helfen, die entsprechende ID der Festplatte des PG 710 zu finden, leider ...

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Rudi (23 Juni 2007)

*Festplatte erkennen*



Poetter schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe ein PG710 mit einer FP von Tosiba Typ HDD2212 .Kann mir einer sagen was ich im BIOS einstellen muß damit sie erkannt wird ?


 
Probier mal im BIOS folgendes:
Stell mal Festplatte Typ 49 ein und ENTER-Taste betätigen.
Die Festplatte sollte jetzt selbst erkannt werden.


----------

